# Mewing has given me really good side profile gains and now I make even arvid look like a little kid



## Artturih (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 10491 (Dec 25, 2020)

wish i had your chin did your chin grow since age 15


----------



## Darkstrand (Dec 25, 2020)

Arvid mogs
And mewing doesn't do much tbh


----------



## Artturih (Dec 25, 2020)

Darkstrand said:


> Arvid mogs
> And mewing doesn't do much tbh


not really, he looks like a kid compared to me lmao


----------



## WhiteLies (Dec 25, 2020)

nah you're getting a brutal ramus mog by arvid


----------



## Artturih (Dec 25, 2020)

WannaBeGigachad said:


> wish i had your chin did your chin grow since age 15


Yes with mewing


----------



## Darkstrand (Dec 25, 2020)

Artturih said:


> not really, he looks like a kid compared to me lmao


Stop being delusional
@ArvidGustavsson gtfih


----------



## Artturih (Dec 25, 2020)

Darkstrand said:


> Stop being delusional
> @ArvidGustavsson gtfih


he is fake anywayyy so 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## maxxedfalloutdweller (Dec 25, 2020)

Give us a before and after.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Dec 25, 2020)

Artturih said:


> not really, he looks like a kid compared to me lmao


This should be a reality check for you. I gave us the same head tilt and midface lenght so it should he proportional to irl







Darkstrand said:


> Stop being delusional
> @ArvidGustavsson gtfih


----------



## Darkstrand (Dec 25, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> This should be a reality check for you. I gave us the same head tilt and midface lenght so it should he proportional to irl
> View attachment 890666


Brutal
Looks like a whole cm more jaw protrusion


----------



## Artturih (Dec 25, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> This should be a reality check for you. I gave us the same head tilt and midface lenght so it should he proportional to irl
> View attachment 890667


eh, not true  I turned my head excatly and didn't tilt it up tf


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Dec 25, 2020)

Artturih said:


> eh, not true  I turned my head excatly and didn't tilt it up tf


Then you have insanely low set ears or fucked head posture. Bottom of ears should be paralell to bottom of nose in a side profile


----------



## Artturih (Dec 25, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Then you have insanely low set ears or fucked head posture. Bottom of ears should be paralell to bottom of nose in a side profile


I think have fkd posture 😥


----------



## LachowskiWannabe (Dec 25, 2020)

first of all you are tilting your head up, and he skin mogs you to death


----------



## Artturih (Dec 25, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Then you have insanely low set ears or fucked head posture. Bottom of ears should be paralell to bottom of nose in a side profile


Yea I just checked, I have low set ears ig, never even noticed lmao, they look normal in the front


----------



## Artturih (Dec 25, 2020)

LachowskiWannabe said:


> first of all you are tilting your head up, and he skin mogs you to death


Not tilting head up AT ALL I even have a video lmao and yeah, skin mog tbh.


----------



## imnotgay (Dec 26, 2020)

You both are frauding a little. But i Think the right guy mogs, but not much


----------



## imnotgay (Dec 26, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> This should be a reality check for you. I gave us the same head tilt and midface lenght so it should he proportional to irl
> View attachment 890667


Oh shit right guy is chad


----------



## Gazzamogga (Dec 26, 2020)

Just tilt your head up and compare it to Arvids worst unfrauded side picture theorem


----------



## goat2x (Dec 26, 2020)

both mogged by @Copemaxxing


----------



## oatmeal (Dec 26, 2020)

all mog mine jfl


----------



## imnotgay (Dec 26, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> Just tilt your head up and compare it to Arvids worst unfrauded side picture theorem


But arvid is sticking his head out if you look closely


----------



## Ponder (Dec 26, 2020)

goat2x said:


> both mogged by @Copemaxxing
> View attachment 891394


@Copemaxxing is that actually you?


----------



## TheChosenChad (Dec 26, 2020)

goat2x said:


> both mogged by @Copemaxxing
> View attachment 891394





Artturih said:


>





ArvidGustavsson said:


> This should be a reality check for you. I gave us the same head tilt and midface lenght so it should he proportional to irl
> View attachment 890667


Chads.me


----------



## goat2x (Dec 26, 2020)

TheChosenChad said:


> Chads.me


Cope
while ervid is a giga frauding balding nerdic copemaxxing is a natural chad


----------



## Gazzamogga (Dec 26, 2020)

imnotgay said:


> But arvid is sticking his head out if you look closely


And you are looking to the side to tighten all the skin instead of doing it properly and looking straight ahead

Both frauding faggots, what else is new on .me


----------



## imnotgay (Dec 26, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> And you are looking to the side to tighten all the skin instead of doing it properly and looking straight ahead
> 
> Both frauding faggots, what else is new on .me


True, they need to hold the camera from the side not turn the head.. good point


----------



## TheChosenChad (Dec 26, 2020)

goat2x said:


> Cope
> while ervid is a giga frauding balding nerdic copemaxxing is a natural chad
> 
> View attachment 891417


Cope Arvids bones could be used as a weapon ngl


----------



## goat2x (Dec 26, 2020)

TheChosenChad said:


> Cope Arvids bones could be used as a weapon ngl


cope, his dumbhead is only useful as a lightbulb nothing else


----------



## Deleted member 10652 (Dec 26, 2020)

*Dont compare yourself to the son of gustav. You will only disappoint yourself he is a god amongst us mere mortals.*


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (Dec 26, 2020)

mogged


----------



## Copemaxxing (Dec 26, 2020)

Ponder said:


> @Copemaxxing is that actually you?


yes


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Dec 26, 2020)

mewing doesnt grow chin


----------



## goat2x (Dec 26, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> yes


mogs o pry


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Dec 26, 2020)

I just want a lower third like @ArvidGustavsson


----------



## Ponder (Dec 26, 2020)

Wh


Copemaxxing said:


> yes


Where's your SFS??


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Dec 26, 2020)

nice forward growth bro


----------



## Artturih (Jan 1, 2021)

Just saw alll the responses 😂😭


----------



## Artturih (Jan 1, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> nice forward growth bro


Thank u


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 14, 2021)

goat2x said:


> both mogged by @Copemaxxing
> View attachment 891394


Holy shit i haven't seen this picture in a long time and goddamn do i mire him, forgot it was copemaxxing tho

Legit gigachad


----------

